# FC-AFC Fen Wizzard x MH Bitch w/ derby pts (1 Male and 1 Female left)



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

FC-AFC Fen Wizzard X Western Sky's Mile High Club

*9/16/13 Update: Only 1 Male and 1 Female Left*

Don't miss out on the opportunity to own a pup whose Sire produced the 2013 National Amateur Retriever Champion Dottie Ray's Ivy League. Litter of 10 born on July 20th and will be ready to go home August 31st.

This litter is all EIC/CNM Clear. These pups will be outstanding field trial/hunt test competitors with an off switch at home.

Pups will be socialized, wormed, dew claws removed and have first shots. Standard 26 month health guarantee provided on hips, elbows and eyes. 1 Male and 1 Female are still available and are priced at $1,200 each. Will fly pups as carry on luggage with me to new homes for the cost of a Delta pet carry on fee ($125). For further questions or to reserve your pup, call or text Camron Allen at (801) 808-8011 (if no answer, please leave a message) or email [email protected]

For a pedigree of this litter go to http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/puppy.asp?id=2967

See litter announcement below for additional details on Fen and Dam:

FC-AFC Fen Wizzard

Fen Wizzard (FC Fargo II x FC Case Hardened Colors) has established his legacy as one of the best producers of this era. If there is one trait that Fen passes on to his progeny it is his marking ability. Fen was the top producing sire of derby dogs in 2012 where 5 of his progeny racked up 107 points. Three of the top 10 derby dogs in 2012 were Fen pups. His progeny are not only proving themselves in the minor stakes but they are successful in the All Age stakes as well. Fen Wizzard sired the 2013 National Amateur Retriever Champion FC-AFC Dottie Ray's Ivy League. Fen has produced 3 FC and 2 AFC with many more only needing a few points for their title. Fen is one of the most well balanced dogs you will see competing today. Fen qualified for the 2012 National Amateur, made it to the 7th series of the 2007 National Open, 2008 National Open finalist, 5th series in the 2012 National Open, and made it to the 4th series in the 2013 National Amateur where one of his progeny won. More info on Fen Wizzard can be found at http://www.fenwizzard.com/

Fen has accumulated 68 All Age Points, 48.5 Open Points, 19.5 Amateur Points, and 17 Derby Points (retrieverresults.com)

Fen's Pedigree - http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/v...sp?DogNo=81702
Registration: #SR12806502
DOB: 11-17-2003
Sire: FC Fargo II
Dam: FC Case Hardened Colors
OFA Hips: LR-164155E35M-PI (Excellent)
OFA Elbows: LR-EL33442M37-PI (Normal)
Eye Cerf: LR-53235 (Normal)
EIC - Clear
CNM: LR-CNM08-050-M-PIV (Clear)
CHIC #: 54598

Western Sky's Mile High Club MH

Jet is 50 lbs of solid muscle. In limited trialing Jet took a 3rd place and a Reserve Jam in the only two derbies she competed in. Jet earned her first Master pass at 23 months and continued on to go 6 for 6 in the Masters to earn her Master Hunter title. Jet has a Reserve Jam in the Qual and will be competing in the All-Age stakes next year. Jet is extremely fast and gives 110% on everything she does. She is a fantastic marker, extremely intelligent, has tons of drive, and no bottom. She has the drive, ability, and bottom of a male with the team work and trainability of a female. Jet is Amateur trained and is the first dog I have ever owned.

Jet has 2 derby points, 6 for 6 MH passes, Reserve Jam in the Qualifying, and was the 2011 GSLRC/NURC High Point Derby Dog (local club trophy).

Jet's Pedigree - http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=51718

Registration: # SR57293502
DOB: 6/11/2009
OFA Hips: LR-198546E35F-VPI (EXCELLENT)
OFA Elbows: LR-EL55196F35-VPI (NORMAL)
Eye Cerf: LR-372880 (Normal)
EIC: LR-EIC1747/36F-VPI (CLEAR)
CNM: LR-CNM12-328-F-PIV (CLEAR)
CHIC #: 83511

This litter will produce genetically sound pups that are all EIC/CNM Clear. These pups will be outstanding field trial/hunt test competitors with an off switch at home.

Pups were born July 20th and are priced at $1,200 each. 1 Male and 1 Female are still available. For further questions or to reserve your pup, call or text Camron Allen at (801) 808-8011 (if no answer, please leave a message) or email [email protected]


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

*9/22 Update*

Only 1 male left now. He is one of my favorites from the litter. Has started kennel training and been introduced to birds.


----------

